# WD Purple 3TB Drive/modded SATA enclosure



## jmlmr2 (Jun 16, 2020)

The flash memory on my Bolt died, leaving the unit unusable (reboot loop), so I'm selling my WD Purple 3TB hard drive in a modded Vantec NexStar TX enclosure. The enclosure is being used for power only, with a SATA cable running through the enclosure directly to the drive itself. Has only been in use since July of this year. Drive was tested and completed full read/write without errors reported.

It was about $110 worth of gear from Amazon when I bought it. Bare drives alone are selling for $50-80 shipped on eBay, so looking to get something in the upper end of that range since this is ready to go as a solid drive upgrade for Bolt users, or those having trouble with their 2.5" drive. Having gone through the trouble of modding the case for use in a Bolt I'd rather see it go to someone who can use it as intended. Let me know if you have any questions - thanks!


----------



## jmlmr2 (Jun 16, 2020)

item no longer available


----------

